# The Official 921 Discussion Thread



## Scott Greczkowski

Below is a picture from the CES show of the 921. From what I understand Echostar "hopes" to have the 921 available by the end of the 2nd quarter of 2003. Which in my bnook means we probably will not see it until Christmas.

Below is a picture of the 921 on Display at the CES. I am wondering if this is a mock up or its what the 921 will look like when it goes into production.

People at the CES were reporting that the 921 Display was having freezing and pixalation problems, I hope this has nothing to do with the 921's operation.

Thanks for PSDA Member Ray "Stroker" for the photo.


----------



## scooper

Scott - I wish the picture was a bit more clear on the connections - oh well...


----------



## Danny R

I think I can see all the inputs well enough: 

The two inputs on the far left are for the satallite ins (two RG6 cables needed, one for each tuner)

Under the metal access plate is the optical out. Adjacent to that is the S-video out. Adjacent to that is what looks like a DVI out, but it might be an expansion port.

Above those three is the UHF antenae for the remote.

The next two are cable/antenae in and out.

Adjacent to those are two pairs of composite/audio outs.

Moving to the right you have a composite/audio input.

Finally you have component output.

The next two might be two firewire ports, but I can't see them clearly. 

Next to that is a USB port.

Finally the phone jack.

There is something in the top left corner, but I'm not certain if its some sort of input, or what.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Here is a link from the Dishnetwork Team Summit of 2002. There are photos of the 921 as well as a few others. Bear in mind the 921 depicted is a non-functional mockup.

http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Index.html

Kryspy


----------



## wiz

I found probably the best info to date on the 921 progress at avsforum. I am passing this along from that forum without permission, if that is acceptable. Her are some of the highlights. According to a software engineer for the PVR at Eldin Technologies; the expected manufacturing date for 20,000 units is the end of March for delivery at the end of April, but most likely Mid May. A few bugs still need to be worked out. 

Features confirmed for the release model:

HDTV Output: Y,Pr,Pb, RGBHV, DVI. The DVI connector has the RGBHV analog on the pins and a special breakout cable will be made available for access to this anolog output.

1394 Currently has two 1394 connectors. The 1394 will be for dumping hard drive contents to DVHS in HDTV format.

Usual Y/C and Composite. Toslink digital audio output. USB port used for simular as the 721's.

There is an expansion bay. They are planning this for a second hard drive swap, DVD-RW Drive or for the HDDVD in the future.

Tuners built in: Duel satellite plus one 8VSB OTA tuner. Record 2 live programs while watching a 3rd. 4FF and 4 FR. 180 hrs of SD recording. No Monthly surcharge for PVR. 7 ady EPG.

Outputs to 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i.

PVR function: 40 hr record capacity in HDTV. Slomo, Skip ahead and back. 

For more info checkout avsform - HDTV- HDTV Recorders - Dish 921.


----------



## Marc S Kessler

Any pricing info?


----------



## CoriBright

Rumors I heard yesterday at CES was $999... higher for the JVC version. I did confirm with the UK developer guy that it actually has 2 x 8VSB and 2 x 8PSK. The actual board above the product did not say it had any 8PSK at all, so I needed to confirm that. He also confirmed a 250gb hard drive for at least 45 hours of HD recording.

He would only say 2Q of 2003... which as we all know, could mean June 30th.... or later!

Cari
www.coribright.com


----------



## Cyclone

Why would the JVC be higher, if it has the smaller hard drive and fewer features?


----------



## Chris Blount

Here is a report from Don Landis over at AVS Forums:

*What I found out today about the PVR-921 and the JVC model 9000 PVR:

I spoke to several people to get the best info on it. I did speak with the software engineer for the PVR from Eldon Technologies.

The expected date to begin manufacturing a planned 20,000 units is slated to commence end of March for delivery end of April but one contact I spoke with said it will most likely be Mid May before everything is together. A few problems still remain in the unit that have yet to be resolved in the development stages. There have been many bugs in the system which has been the main reason for the delay. Here are some of the problems that I observed that they acknowledged were being worked on. 
· The HDTV PIP is distorted. 
· The switch point from 8PSK to 4PSK and back is extremely slow, I saw about 30 seconds pass before the channel displayed when switching between Discovery HD and the other 4PSK channels 
· In general the channel changing was slow. 
· HBO HD was displaying some extreme macro blocking but they did not feel this was a PVR issue and felt it may be a signal issue but I did not observe this on other receivers. 
· 3 times I observed the PVR921 do a system crash requiring a smart card reset by the rep to re-establish operation. The crashes were seemed to be triggered by accessing channel guide and attempting to scroll the menu to a new channel. There may have been other causes as well. 
That sums up all the negative- 
Now for the positive- 
One Dish employee said the PVR921 goes into beta testing next week. He also said that there has been no decision as to price but after much persistence, one employee said everyone is expecting the price point to be around $1000. He said that decision will be one of the last that will be made before shipping.

Features confirmed for the release model: 
· HDTV Output: Y,Pr,Pb, RGBHV, DVI. The DVI connector has the RGBHV analog on the pins and a special breakout cable will made available for access to this analog output. 
· 1394 Currently has two 1394 connectors. The 1394 will be for dumping hard drive contents to DVHS in HDTV format. After a software upgrade later on, the 1394 may be used to dump to a 1394 I/O on a computer but this decision is not final and is still in discussion. It is not planned for the first release. 
· Usual Y/C and composite if anyone is interested. Toslink digital audio output. USB port that will be used for similar purposes as documented for the PVR721's UBB. 
· There is an expansion bay in the back that has a PCI like connector for future use. No current plans for this. 
· There is an expansion bay accessed from the front that is designed for the standard 5: drive bay. They are planning this for second hard drive swap, DVD-RW Drive or for HDDVD in the future. 
· Tuners built in: Dual satellite plus one 8VSB OTA tuner. HDTV content may be downconverted to output HDTV to non HDTV displays of record on VHS VCR's. Record two live programs while watching a third. 
· PVR function- Has a 40 hour record capacity in HDTV. Slomo, Frame by frame, skip ahead 30 seconds, skip back 10 seconds, 4 FF and 4 F reverse. 180 hours of SD recording. No monthly premium surcharge to use the PVR. 7 day EPG 
· Native outputs to 480i,480p,720p,1080i

Some info on the JVC9000- 
At the present, the JVC is planed for simultaneous release date as the PVR921. DishNetwork is looking at the JVC model as a cut down version of the 921. The JVC will not have the expansion and future proof capability that the 921 has. The 9000 may work with 1394 hard drives is Dish ever implements this in both units. The 9000 has just one 1394 port while the 921 has 2. It will have just Y, Pr,Pb and DVI output. The HD capacity is set for 20 hours of HD with no place for expansion. The JVC has no 8VSB tuner. DishNet rep said that JVC's philosophy was that the 9000 is designed to work with their new DVHS VCR that will have an 8VSB tuner built in. So far, I have not seen this JVC VCR.

It was fun putting the PVR921 through the paces and now I understanding that there is good reason why this PVR is not quite ready for the public. The engineer seemed quite confident that the issues I saw would be fixed shortly. I did detect a bit of concern over the slowness of switching between 8PSK and 4PSK. There were some excuses but when I said, Hey, the 6000 does it without delay??? There was no response to that.

At this point, I don't mind the wait because I can see this will be one future proof E* and OTA receiver. The drive bay expansion port is very welcomed news on this.*

Another feature that is not mentioned is that the 921 WILL be able to record local digital broadcasts from the built in tuner. That's a big plus for me. The 921 is definitely in my future!


----------



## bearklaw

For those interested, 1394 = FireWire, and the photo shows what looks to be two standard 6-pin connectors.

Not sure about the connector at the top left in the picture. Could the unit need a seperate antenna for local HD reception? 

Interesting that they are talking about using the 1394 port to potentially dump the hard drive contents to a computer. Bet the studios will want to nix that.

-BearKlaw


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I found this link from the AVS forum froom Phil and Bob who took some excellent CES Pictures! You can see all of their fine work at

http://www.sonnet.com/arsea/ces/index.html

I have linked to a few of their pictures which DBSTalk.COM users would find interesting.

Enjoy!



















Front of the 921









Back of the 921









921 Setup Screen









HD DirecTivo for DirecTV!


----------



## Nick

Brand name recognition


----------



## James

Will it record OTA HD?


----------



## Eyedox

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *Why would the JVC be higher, if it has the smaller hard drive and fewer features? *


Maybe they are stupid enough to think that people will buy an inferior product for more money because its stamped with their logo "JVC"? Or maybe JVC has to pay a royalty fee to Echostar for using the new technology? Or maybe the rumor is wrong and it will not be more expensive ... maybe even less? It's all conjecture at this point until the STBs are actually released which sounds more and more like it will not happen until late summer.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Wow great pics! Thanks Scott for posting them and thanks to those lucky folks who went to CES and took them. Anyone mention the dimentions for the 921? That appears to be one big baby!


----------



## Eyedox

Does anyone know if DISH is going to enable the IEEE-1394 FIREWIRE ports on the 921/9000 to view HDTV on Mitsubishi HDTV's? (5C copy-protected) Or am I going to be stuck using the component connection? From my interpretation of the information above, it sounds like the firewire ports are nothing more than a bit-bucket dump to export PVR recordings to D-VHS HD-VCRs ONLY, and cannot be used to view a picture on MITSUBISHI HDTVs. Or am I wrong? Also, much thanks goes out to those from CES2003 that posted pictures on this thread.


----------



## Eyedox

> _Originally posted by bearklaw _
> *... and the photo shows what looks to be two standard 6-pin connectors.*


Actually, the photos appear to show the "smaller" Firewire connection type which (unless I am mistaken) is a 4-pin connection? The larger firewire connectors are 6-pin (I think).


----------



## Chris Blount

> _Originally posted by James _
> *Will it record OTA HD? *


From the way I read the sign in the picture above, Yes!


----------



## Eyedox

> _Originally posted by James _
> *Will it record OTA HD? *


The *DISH PVR921 *WILL** record OTA (ATSC, 8VSB) HDTV.
The *JVC TU-PVR9000 will *NOT** have a built in ATSC/8VSB and thus CANNOT record OTA HDTV. Think of the JVC model as a stripped down more affordable version of the 921. Smaller hard drive, fewer firewire ports, no ATSC/8VSB, etc ... (i.e. more likely to someday be sold by Wal-Mart).


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Notice in the setup screen how there isn't a COMPONENT or 1394 connection to the television - only DVI and and COMPOSITE...looks like the software isn't complete yet (not that I would expect it to be). That screen will either need to list all of the available modes, or have 2 choices of DIGITAL and ANALOG.

But, the 921 is definitely in my future as well! Big looking puppy that I bet generates a lot of heat. Bet the fans in it will be as loud as the 8vsb fan in the 6000 is now.


----------



## Mike123abc

It could be assumed that the DVI and firewire ports are always on and sending picture. It would be nice if you could get component and composite on at the same time.


----------



## Jacob S

Pixelation? Hmmm, sounds like the problem the 721 has with an input. 20,000 units, do you think they can sell this many? How many 501, 508, and 721 units have been made/sold?


----------



## bearklaw

> _Originally posted by Eyedox _
> *
> Actually, the photos appear to show the "smaller" Firewire connection type which (unless I am mistaken) is a 4-pin connection? The larger firewire connectors are 6-pin (I think). *


Yeah, the latest picture shows the ports clearer, and they are the 4-pin variety, lacking the power pins. Odd that they are labeled IEEE 1394, as I am under the impression that 1394, like the original FireWire spec from Apple, only recognizes the 6 pin version. Sony invented the 4-pin version and called it something like iLink.


----------



## FlyingDiver

> _Originally posted by bearklaw _
> *
> 
> Yeah, the latest picture shows the ports clearer, and they are the 4-pin variety, lacking the power pins. Odd that they are labeled IEEE 1394, as I am under the impression that 1394, like the original FireWire spec from Apple, only recognizes the 6 pin version. Sony invented the 4-pin version and called it something like iLink. *


No, both versions are legitimate IEEE 1394. 1394 == iLink == FireWire. iLink was Sony's name for 1394, just like FireWire was Apple's name. Apple has since made some arrangement that anyone can use the FireWire designation, as long as it's verified compliant, or something like that.

It's too bad they used the smaller connector. They're VERY small, and really only makes sense on small units like DV camcorders. The iPod uses the full size one, but then it does that to get power from the FW bus.

joe


----------



## sampatterson

Sounds like my "dream" receiver. Hope they get the software semi-stable for launch. The 721 was pretty good at launch (and even the last upgrade). Looks like the UI is the same as the 721 so this box must be running Linux. Dish, I'll have two please, where can I send my money to get on the beta? hehe


----------



## jeffcarp

I noticed that the pictures says DVI-I on the DVI connector. Is that the newer version with audio? I have the JVC I'Art TV with a DVI input. Will I be OK with this combination?


----------



## LarryH

Just got back from CES 2003. Dish had a 921 demo running. They claim that the 921 will ship with a 250GB HD in June/July 2003. Here are the specs as listed in the "Dish 2003 Collection" brochure:

* High Definition, Two-Tuner Personal Video Recorder (PVR)
* Outputs 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i resolutions
* DVI-HDTV and HD Component (Y Pr Pb) video outputs as an HDTV interface
* IEEE 1394 output for EchoStar-approved peripherals
* Composite video connections to view down-converted HD content on an SDTV or to record to a VCR
* Integrated 8VSB tuner for reception of off-air analog and digital broadcasts
* (Standard definition) Picture-in-Picture (PIP) on any TV
* Record two live programs at once
* Record a live program while watching another live program
* Record to live programs while watching another recorded program
* Pause live TV
* Up to 180 hours of standard definition recording capacity
* Up to 25 hours of high definition recording capacity (records Dolby Digital (when available) and off-air digital broadcasts)
* Skip forward 30 seconds
* Skip back 10 seconds
* 4 fast-forward and 4 reverse speeds (4x, 15x, 60x, 300x)
* Slow motion and frame-by-frame
* 7-day Electronic Program Guide (EPG) with search capability
* On-screen Caller ID
* Optical Dolby Digital output
* UHF/Infrared (IR) 4-component universal remote control with PIP functions

Attached are some fresh pics:


----------



## Eyedox

> _Originally posted by LarryH _
> ** IEEE 1394 output for EchoStar-approved peripherals
> * Record to live programs while watching another recorded program*


You meant "record *TWO* live programs while watching a THIRD prerecorded one off the PVR."
Also, does this mean that the IEEE-1394 FIREWIRE interface will NOT be able to output to the integrated firewire Mitsubishi HDTV's??


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by Eyedox _*
> You meant "record TWO live programs while watching a THIRD prerecorded one off the PVR."
> Also, does this mean that the IEEE-1394 FIREWIRE interface will NOT be able to output to the integrated firewire Mitsubishi HDTV's?? *


Sorry for the typo. Yes, it should read record two live programs. "EchoStar Approved Peripherals" sounds like a generic list of EchoStar tested products. Don't think we can make any assumptions yet about which TV's will and will not work.


----------



## Eyedox

> _Originally posted by bearklaw _
> *Yeah, the latest picture shows the ports clearer, and they are the 4-pin variety, lacking the power pins. Odd that they are labeled IEEE 1394, as I am under the impression that 1394, like the original FireWire spec from Apple, only recognizes the 6 pin version. Sony invented the 4-pin version and called it something like iLink. *


I believe you can think of 4-pin firewire as like a "USB-B" and the 6-pin as "USB-A" ... meaning they are just different "connector jack types". When digital cameras & camcorders (miniDV and D8) came out, there wasn't enough room on the tiny devices for huge 6-pin connectors, so they came up with smaller ones. Plus, they didn't need the two power pins since these devices have their own power sources. TOSLINK (digital audio) cables have a MINI adaptor version of fiber optics too. Also, APPLE developed both the 6-pin AND the smaller 4-pin firewire connector specification and Sony just renamed it i-Link.


----------



## Cyclone

I have two questions about the 921.

1. Why are the two Antenna inputs so far apart on the unit? The two Satellite inputs and ajacent. I guess I was expecting the unit to have an internal splitter for the OTA ant connection for the two tuners. Not a biggie, nothing that $10 at Radio Shack can't handle.

2. What is the composite input connector for? Will I connect my VCR to it? Will it convert the composite input into svideo or component? That would be cool if it did. *hmm* will I still use my VCR after getting a 921?


----------



## FlyingDiver

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *I have two questions about the 921.
> 
> 1. Why are the two Antenna inputs so far apart on the unit? The two Satellite inputs and ajacent. I guess I was expecting the unit to have an internal splitter for the OTA ant connection for the two tuners. Not a biggie, nothing that $10 at Radio Shack can't handle.
> *


A splitter for what? You need two sat inputs for the two tuners. And you also have an HD OTA antenna input. Those would normally be separate feeds. If you're using a diplexer to combine the OTA with a sat feed, then you'll need a diplexer at the receiver as well.

The OTHER antenna input is for the pass-through if you're feeding cable or OTA into your TV through the f-connector. Why you would even put this on a HD capable unit, I have no idea. I wonder how many purchasers of this unit will even use these connectors?



> *
> 2. What is the composite input connector for? Will I connect my VCR to it? Will it convert the composite input into svideo or component? That would be cool if it did. *hmm* will I still use my VCR after getting a 921? *


That one, I have no idea.

joe


----------



## Karl Foster

How will the guide work with OTA programs?


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by sampatterson _
> *Looks like the UI is the same as the 721 so this box must be running Linux.*


Yes, the 921 will be running Linux. It sounds like they plan to do the same with the 522! Hopefully, the entire Dish line will move to Linux!


----------



## belsokar

Can we expect the built in OTA tuner to be as good as current OTA tuners like the Samsung or Zenith? Worse? I don't know how good the tuner is in the 6000,...anyone have any ideas on Echostar's technology in this department?


----------



## CoriBright

My Toshiba Satellite notebook has the 4-pin firewire connection.

I have to have two different cables, depending if I'm connecting the digital camcorder to the desktop (4-pin to 6-pin) or to the notebook (4-pin to 4-pin). Both work equally well! I guess Toshiba went with the smaller size for a better 'fit'.

Cari
www.coribright.com


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know whether they improved the OTA reception quality and integration?

The chipset used in the 6000 is about two generations behind. The newer chipsets have better mulitpath rejection capability which is a must in the area that I live in.

The OTA integration pretty much sucks on the current 6000. No program guide information is available for any of the local digital channels. They need to do what Directv already does and include the local digital channel information in their program guide feed.


----------



## lonnman

Will I be able to record 2 shows simultaneously using the OTA(like local FOX-HD, and ABC-HD)?

Jeff


----------



## EvanS

Jeff,
I doubt it - all I have heard is 2 SAT tuners and 1 OTA tuner

can't have everything I guess... :shrug: 

Evan


----------



## Guest

Has anthing been said about outputting 2 different channels to 2 different devices.

I'm thinking you could hook up a DVI monitor and a TV via the component out, and watch 2 channels at the same time without the PNP (which always bothers me anyway)


----------



## BobaBird

Doesn't seem likely since the model name is 921. That feature is available in the non-HD and not-yet-released 322 and 522.

Just don't ask me to explain how "508" fits into the pattern.


----------



## Biscit

> _Originally posted by lonnman (Jeff) _
> *Will I be able to record 2 shows simultaneously using the OTA(like local FOX-HD, and ABC-HD)?
> *


There is only 1 OTA tuner so you can only record one OTA channel
at once. You could possibly be able to record OTA and Satelite simultaneously.


----------



## sampatterson

I remember seeing something in the past on the 921 saying you could record 2 SD programs at one time, but only one HD program (disk transfer bandwidth?). I wonder if they will allow 2 HD program (one from the 8VSB tuner and one from OTA)


----------



## Ken_F

sam,

DISH has confirmed that the 921 will allow recording of two simutaneous HD bitstreams, while playing back a third. HDTV recording (1 stream) requires 2.0 to 2.4 megabytes per second, which is nothing when you consider that modern UDMA hard drives can sustain anywhere from 20 to 40 megabytes per second (depending on drive location). If a HDTV PVR product had a sufficient number of tuners, it could conceivably record ~10 different HDTV programs at once using current hard drive and memory technology.


----------



## moooog

My NEC HT1000 has a DVI-D input with the HDCP feature, it looks slightly different than the output shown in the picture as it has a single bar to the left of the pins. My computer has a DVI jack that looks similar to the one shown, and I am able to hook up a DVI-D cable to it and send it to my projector with no problems. Will the same hold true for the 921 or 9000, or will I need some sort of adapter? I have a JVC 30000, so can I simply hook the firewire to it and use it's component outs to my AV/Receiver or projector making it all a moot point? I guess I'm confused as to how the copy protection schemes will affect my simply trying to view HDTV on my new projector.


----------



## BobMurdoch

My new Sony widescreen TV has the HDCP DVI connection so I am all set. Now all we need is a street date for this puppy and a sale price. Any firm news yet?


----------



## wiz

the dvi is anolog, the breakout is mostlikely dvi to rgbhv. I have a mits, so if and when dvicp comes along I'll be stuck unless I get the promise module.


----------



## riekl

I see a lot of questions from people with Mits sets and no one answering them so thought I would do it .. No .. the firewire is ONLY for dumping to DVHS, it will NOT drive any display device, they are not integrating the necessary java software to send the overlays over Firewire. 

Mits has a problem on their hand, they choose an input type that is not what the industry has settled on as a standard (DVI). Manufacturers are going to continue to produce boxes with DVI outputs and not Firewire so Mits needs to explain to their customers why they are being so high and mighty and refusing to cave to the industry standard to the detriment of their customers.


----------



## riekl

> _Originally posted by wiz _
> *the dvi is anolog, the breakout is mostlikely dvi to rgbhv. I have a mits, so if and when dvicp comes along I'll be stuck unless I get the promise module. *


Huh ? Dvi is not analog .. DVI is 100% digital thats the whole point of the interface.


----------



## Chairboy

http://www.pacificcable.com/DVI_Tutorial.htm

Not all DVIs are digital. I imagine most HDTVs w/ DVI are using the analog DVI inputs right now because it's just a different way of packaging YPrPb, if I understand correctly.


----------



## riekl

> _Originally posted by Chairboy _
> *http://www.pacificcable.com/DVI_Tutorial.htm
> 
> Not all DVIs are digital. I imagine most HDTVs w/ DVI are using the analog DVI inputs right now because it's just a different way of packaging YPrPb, if I understand correctly. *


1) What is the difference between Dual Link and Single Link?
Dual link enables a higher resolution (1920 X 1080) and more channels. You can view 2 displays simultaniously.

^^^^

Your source is full of misinformation so I just stopped reading .. Dual Link and Single Link has NOTHING to do with resolution or channels.

DVI that is used on TV's and STB's is digital, that is the whole point of the DVI w/ HDCP so that the data can be encrypted, if it wasn't digital this couldn't be done.


----------



## Guest

Will you be able to record two off the air HD programs at once?

How about recording one satellite and one off air HD program at once?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

To answer your questions OneEyed...

Yes and Yes. 

I understand that PIP is not working correctly yet when watching a HD Channel and a SD or Off air Channel in the PIP.

Everyone I know who has played with this unit can't wait to get one of their own.


----------



## Guest

Scott- Are you sure?

It would seem thet question #2 was indeed doable, but recording 2 "off the air HD" programs at once?

Wouldn't that imply the need for dual OTA HD tuners?

-Steve


----------



## Mark Lamutt

As there's going to be only one OTA 8VSB tuner, I don't believe that the 921 will be able to record 2 OTA programs at once.


----------



## Cyclone

Great, Now I'm going to need two 921s.


----------



## Kagato

Keep in mind you have a national CBS HD feed if you have locals. Which you're kind'a forced to keep unless there is a push in the local market ro provide PSIP information.


----------



## mbart0656

In reference to the question about the OTA 8VSB chipset, I was getting desperate and sent an e-mail to Dish Technical Support. They answered back and said that was proprietary information. What a load of BS. They are just buying the chipset from the cheapest people they can find probably. Has anyone heard what that chipset is? I'd like to know if the reception quality will be better. Over on AVS Forum, they are talking about the Mitsubishi Promise Module and some claim that the picture is better. I don't know if its more video bits (like in DVD players) or a better MPEG decoder or psychological to justisfy a $1000 tuner. I ask all this because I am torn between the Dish 211 (1394 only) receiver with a Promise Module or the 921. I not hooked on a PVR yet so that feature is not the most important to me, just picture quality. If the 921 uses a really good mpeg decoder, that would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Mark-

That is my understanding as well... that's why I was surprised to see Scott say "Yes" to OneEyed's first question.

-Steve


----------



## wiz

mbart, were in the same boat. if the 921 comes in over $1000 (like the $1200 thats being tossed around); theres no way I'll buy one, I'll go 211 with the Promise Module for around $1400. At least then all Ill need is a 1394 hard drive and have a lot nore bang to the buck, HD Cable, 1394 networking, top of the line MPEG2 Device and OTA tuner, ect. Has anybody noticed the dropoff in SD picture quality in the premium channels since the addition of the new locals? Mine has really sucked these last few nights.


----------



## mbart0656

dla, I also got a postcard from Mits the other day annoucning the PM and they said it was now available at a special introductory price of $995. I wonder if the normal price will go up to 1200 or if they don't sell very well, they'll give them out at a discount?


----------



## Mike123abc

The new locals should have nothing to do with the premium channels. The locals are all on spot beams, so they do not compete with the national channels for bandwidth.


----------



## frabman

Does anyone know if they will have the ability to organize recorded shows into folders? It's a major PITA on the 721 to find the show you are looking for.

It would be great if they'd allow folders (and editing or annotation of show names) for better organization - especially if we're talking a potential of 200 hours of recorded shows.

Regards,
Frabman


----------



## kstevens

The 921 is able to dump hd content to the JVC 30k dvhs recorder. Does this imply it can also dump sd content to a standard vhs cassette on the 30k?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Eyedox

> _Originally posted by mbart0656 _
> *... Promise module now available at a special introductory price of $995. I wonder if the normal price will go up to 1200 or if they don't sell very well, they'll give them out at a discount? *


Just a marketing ploy ... they have no intention of raising the price whether they sell one or fifty-thousand units. It's just to make people think they are on sale for a limited time to get them to buy NOW rather than lollygag later. If they sell hardly any, they will most likely DROP the price, not raise it.
Mits has to compete with the other external ATSC and QAM tuners available for half the price. They are not so stupid that they would price themselves out of the market. The thing I worry about most is that Mits is the ONLY one to use FIREWIRE/HAVi as their primary digital connection and most everyone else is leaning toward DVI.


----------

